# perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:LANGUAGE



## mycrotrend (24. Feb. 2012)

Aus irgendeinen Grund kann ich keine deutschen Sprachpakete installieren.
Die Sources List habe ich aktualisiert und auch ein apt-get update / upgrade durchgeführt. Es zeigt aber keine Wirkung. Ich bin schon seit Stunden am Googlen, komme aber auf keinen Grünen Zweig.

Ich hoffe hier kann mir jemand helfen 


```
root@web:/etc/apt# apt-get install language-pack-de
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree       
Reading state information... Done
E: Unable to locate package language-pack-de
```
Sources List


```
deb http://ftp.de.debian.org/debian/ squeeze main
deb-src http://ftp.de.debian.org/debian/ squeeze main

deb http://security.debian.org/ squeeze/updates main
deb-src http://security.debian.org/ squeeze/updates main

deb http://ftp.de.debian.org/debian/ squeeze-updates main
deb-src http://ftp.de.debian.org/debian/ squeeze-updates main
```


```
dpkg-reconfigure locales
```
  -> de_DE ausgewählt.


```
root@web:/etc/apt# locale -a
locale: Cannot set LC_CTYPE to default locale: No such file or directory
locale: Cannot set LC_MESSAGES to default locale: No such file or directory
locale: Cannot set LC_COLLATE to default locale: No such file or directory
C
POSIX
en_US
en_US.iso88591
en_US.iso885915
en_US.utf8
```


```
root@web:/etc/apt# locale
locale: Cannot set LC_CTYPE to default locale: No such file or directory
locale: Cannot set LC_MESSAGES to default locale: No such file or directory
locale: Cannot set LC_ALL to default locale: No such file or directory
LANG=de_DE.UTF-8
LANGUAGE=
LC_CTYPE="de_DE.UTF-8"
LC_NUMERIC="de_DE.UTF-8"
LC_TIME="de_DE.UTF-8"
LC_COLLATE="de_DE.UTF-8"
LC_MONETARY="de_DE.UTF-8"
LC_MESSAGES="de_DE.UTF-8"
LC_PAPER="de_DE.UTF-8"
LC_NAME="de_DE.UTF-8"
LC_ADDRESS="de_DE.UTF-8"
LC_TELEPHONE="de_DE.UTF-8"
LC_MEASUREMENT="de_DE.UTF-8"
LC_IDENTIFICATION="de_DE.UTF-8"
LC_ALL=
```


----------



## nowayback (24. Feb. 2012)

Moinsen


```
locale-gen
```
aufrufen und Problem sollte behoben sein, falls nicht installiert, dann hilft apt-get 

Grüße
nwb


----------



## mycrotrend (24. Feb. 2012)

moin moin, dass hatte ich auch schon versucht.

allerdings werden hier anscheinend die us sprachen verwendet


```
root@web:/etc/apt# locale-gen
Generating locales (this might take a while)...
  en_US.ISO-8859-1... done
  en_US.ISO-8859-15... done
  en_US.UTF-8... done
```


----------



## nowayback (24. Feb. 2012)

Dann kannste ja mal


```
export LC_ALL="de_DE.UTF-8"
```
testen. Danach nochmal locale-gen

Grüße


----------



## mycrotrend (24. Feb. 2012)

```
root@web:/etc/apt# export LC_ALL="de_DE.UTF-8"
bash: warning: setlocale: LC_ALL: cannot change locale (de_DE.UTF-8)
```
Danke schonmal für deine Hilfe


----------



## nowayback (24. Feb. 2012)

> Danach nochmal locale-gen


->


```
locale-gen de_DE.UTF-8
```
Grüße


----------

